# Official Broadhead Damage Thread



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im going to start an Official Broadhead Damage thread. You can post for any head fixed or mechanical.

Please dont turn this into a broadhead bashing thread!

Please add in your post...

1. Broadhead Type
2. Bow
3. Draw weight and draw length
4. How far the shot was
5. How far the tracking job was

and please add pictures of the entrance and exit wounds if you have them.

Ill start

1. Rage 2 Blade Broadhead
2. 2008.5 Elite Z28
3. 62 pounds and 28.5" draw
4. Roughly 30-35 yards
5. He made it about 30-40 yards with a great blood 

Entrance
















Exit


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Rage 3 Blade
2. Mathews Drenalin
3. 70lbs and 29" draw
4. 30 yard's
5. about 5 yard's as this was a follow up from my first shot (hit her high in the spine)


I only have a picture of the entrance on this one...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Rage 2 Blade
2. Bowtech Destroyer 350
3. 70lbs and 28.5" draw
4. 30 yard's
5. about 10 yard's max...the shot was straight in the heart breaking both shoulder's and nothing but fletching's still inside him


I only have this picture of the entrance for this one also...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Red Feather Archery Phoenix Broadhead
2. New Breed Genetix
3. 82lbs 29"
4. 9 yards
5. 10 yards

Great blood and the yote went down in sight, took out both lungs and top of heart.

Blood trail









Entrance:









As it was found










1. Red Feather Archery Phoenix Broadhead
2. New Breed Genetix
3. 82lbs 29"
4. 18 yards 
5. 35-40 yards

Very easy blood trail, took out both lungs, deer was not alert she was sniffing a scrape. 









Blood trail pic 









Entrance









Exit


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

T3
PSE AXE 6
63#'S 27.5 DL
400 GRAINS total
10 yards
traveled 60ish
went down in sight, blades and spider clips still like new!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT thanks guy's...come on ya'll everyone is always looking and asking about results from different head's I figure this could be a helpful thread if we keep it on track. So far so good!


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wasp Boss 4blade
Hoyt Katera
27.5" 63#
shot was 10 yards
only went about 50









shot was 18 yards
only went about 50









Crimson Talon XT
shot was 5 yards
only went 15


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

1. 100gr Hellrazor
2. Hoyt AM32
3. 70#, 28" DL
4. 20 yds
5. 40 yds


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

1. 125gr Vortex Mini-Max Steel Solid 2" cut (Exit)
2. Mathews DXT
3. 61#; 29" DL
4. 25yds
5. 50 yds


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Hawgfan said:


> 1. 100gr Hellrazor
> 2. Hoyt AM32
> 3. 70#, 28" DL
> 4. 20 yds
> 5. 40 yds


hellrazor wow :faint2:


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

Hawgfan said:


> 1. 100gr Hellrazor
> 2. Hoyt AM32
> 3. 70#, 28" DL
> 4. 20 yds
> 5. 40 yds


I don't have any pics, but my experience with the Hellrazor was similar. I had a complete passthrough while shooting 52 pounds at 27 inches. The buck just walked off and left the best bloodtrail I have experienced. I love the hellrazors.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Rage 2-blade
2. Mathews DXT 52lbs 29 in. draw
3. 21 yards
4. 70 yards (liver hit)


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

TTT this threads awesome!!


----------



## hoytman63 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rage 3 blade
maxxis 31 72lbs 30" draw
18 yd shot / 50 yd recovery


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome pics all. I don't have any archery ones to share yet...Hopefully soon though!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hammerheads*

Here's a doe shot with a 3 blade Trophy Ridge Hammerhead


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

OMG! ^

That doe looks like it was hit with a grenade :mg:


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yikes at the hammerheads....holy crap!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Slick Trick 100 gr Magnum
Mathews S2 60 lb
18 yd shot
15 yd tracking


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW-z3QYOD1I


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

NAP Thunderhead 100 Grain
PSE Carol MarauderII
27dl and 55 dw
10 yards
15 yards exactly(looks like gut shot but hit the main artery)


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rage 3 balde
Hoyt Katera
60# 26"
30 yard shot
70 yard recovery.

This is the entry, there was no exit but it was close because my arrow had a lot of blood on it.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> NAP Thunderhead 100 Grain
> PSE Carol MarauderII
> 27dl and 55 dw
> 10 yards
> 15 yards exactly(looks like gut shot but hit the main artery)


Dude you shot a spotted fawn! I don't know why but I've always kinda wanted to do that. My buddies think I'm a moron..


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramcat
AM32
70#/27"
42yds
dropped after 70 or so (wide open terrain)

hard quartering away, that's why it's such a big hole. Kinda ripped her a new one so to speak. lol


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

jmohunts said:


> Now thats not right, spots and a crappy shot, but I heard they are real good if you get them before they started on grass... so is that true?


 it was a crappy shot but its because my cam nicked my stand a reflected the arrow im not gonna lie about that but a deer is a deer in my book and this was the last day I had to hunt and it was 20minutes before dark so dont judge


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Grizz tricks
34 yrds
Mathews monster 60lb
Buried in the opposite shoulder


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

bro in law hit one with truck smaller than that last year......tasty! congrats on 1st!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good job on the first deer! Meat in the freezer :wink:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

27" and forget to say it went 40 yards.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

i love this thread


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

montec, mathews legacy 70 lbs, 350 grain arrow
40 yard shot buck ran 60


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

60# Commander 29"
Easton AXIS 500's
G5 Tekan's
25 yard shot
0 yard distance, shot in the ribs is the follow up shot


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

70# Elite Judge 29"
775 Gr CX PileDriver Hunter 450's
100 Gr G5 T3
10 yards shot
50 yard recovery - 1st pic entrance, 2 pic exit


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT awsome yall! Let's keep this thread growing and on track please...


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone use muzzy MX4s? I want to see what they do to a deer? How about reapers? We need pics of those too. All these people talk about killing deer with these heads, but no one has pics? Come on guys!


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)

Rage 2 blade
Alphamax 32 70lbs 28"
30 yd shot
60 yd recovery
100lb doe-Entrance wound


----------



## SlickHead_Slam (Jan 10, 2011)

1: Slick Trick Razortrick
2: Mathews Reezen 6.5
3: 28.5" 62lbs
4: 15 yards
5: 30 yards


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

rocky mountain 125 ultimate steel broadheads 378 grain goldtip arrows 60 lb hoyt protec . I had to borrow the bow from father in law while on elk/deer hunt in 09. I came of my horse 1st day of the hunt and broke 2 ribs and my bows cable slide , on day 5 if it had horns I was shooting, pain was intense. This little spike stopped at 30 yards he spun and ducked the shot caught him in his offside eye 7 inches of arrow came out just in fron of his ear broke off when he hit the ground wich was the same spot arrow hit him. The broad head has currled blades from going thru skull but didnt break. I planned on making a euro style little mount with arrow in the skull but neighbors dog swiped it off my patio.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

GrizzTrick 125.

Elite Z28, 29/60, 408 grain arrrow at 260 fps.

First one was 12 yards, went 8 yards.

Second one was 16 yards went 11 yards.


----------



## SlickHead_Slam (Jan 10, 2011)

1: Rage 2 Blade
2: Hoyt Maxxis 35
3: 29" 62lbs
4: 13 yards
5: 35 yards


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Mathews FX 65 lbs.
Gold Tip Pro Hunter
Rage two blade
29 steps
Entrance hole


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I am seeing some NASTY holes from the rages, I wish I would have had better luck with them.
> 
> I do believe I am shooting Hellrazors and reapers this year.


You'll be very happy with the Hellrazors. :wink:


----------



## gman82001 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great thread hope I can add An elk pic this season


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hawgfan said:


> You'll be very happy with the Hellrazors. :wink:


 I plan to use the hellrazors but I am taking the reapers as well I think. I may end up saving the reapers for bear season...or late season archery. All I know is I want to hunt something! This thread has be going big time!


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Guy's if your upset over his post then PM him about it I don't need this thread going the wrong way so let's stay on topic here...


My apologies to the OP. Great thread..... ttt


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*GR Razortip 2"*

1. Reaper RazorTip 100gr 2" Whitetail Specials
2. Z7 Axis N-fused 435gr
3. 68# 29"DL
4. 32 yds
5. went 25 yds

Quartering away hard. Arrow entered behind shoulder and came out neck.














1. Reaper RazorTip 100gr 2" Whitetail Specials
2. Z7 Axis N-fused 435gr
3. 68# 29"DL
4. 18 yds
5. went 30 yds








ENTRY







EXIT


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone got some pics with the Bloodrunners? Really intrested in these heads.


----------



## Hunterbe1 (Jul 31, 2008)

A great thread and great pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

BrandonK said:


> Anyone got some pics with the Bloodrunners? Really intrested in these heads.


Why don't you just use fixed blades? Same result of the bloodrunner ,but its always open no matter what happens to it. 


Not trying to slam you, just wondering why you would use them over a fixed blade.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why don't you just use fixed blades? Same result of the bloodrunner ,but its always open no matter what happens to it.
> 
> 
> Not trying to slam you, just wondering why you would use them over a fixed blade.


just an educated guess but prolly the 2 1/4 cut... no fixed blades going to offer that with the same flight characteristics of an expandable


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's some more spots for you.
Mathews Classic
70#
Muzzy 3 Blade
Easton Axis
25yds
Didn't go nowhere
Legal is legal. Meat on the table boys.
Good Job nockhuntin88


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been dreaming about hunting since the begining of June!!! No joke. Keep them coming. Where's all the Elk and Goats (don't ask me, I'm 0 for 3 years lol)?????


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

whackn n stackin


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

More spots and bad shots:mg:


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

1. Rage 2 blade
2. Bow Madness 63# 29" carbon force Pros
3.51yd Shot
4. 40yd recovery..
AND belive it.....it was a comple pass thru!
EXIT


ENTRANCE


Thru both sides Ribs



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a few from the last decade...

Homemade trade point from circular saw blade, 145 grns +/-, cost 11 cents each
Osage selfbow
~65# @ 25"
30-32 yd shot
~100 yd recovery across an open field

Arrow gashed leading leg bone, penetrated lungs, and lodged in the center of the far leg bone.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Another trade point, but not my creation, ~ 145 grns
Osage selfbow
63# @ 25" 
25 yd shot
~80 yd recovery across an open field to edge of woods

Quartering away shot. Arrow knocked deer off its feet.


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

alpinbogen, You are a much better man than I. I am very interested in getting a recurve or a long bow, but I'm not in whitetail country anymore. The goats and elk are kicking my butt with a compound. That is awsome brother!!!


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

190 grain 2 blade Grizzly
Osage English longbow (no grip, no shelf, arrow shot of of knuckle)
~72# @ 25"
15 yd shot, stalked in the rain
~90 yd recovery through grassy marsh (no blood trail in the rain)


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

200 grn Grizzly 
Osage selfbow
63# @ 25"
~18 yd shot from the base of a tree cluster
~90 yd recovery along woods edge

Entrance and exit just below either end of arrow, ~22" passthrough along the length of the body


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Another 200 grn Grizzly
Osage selfbow
63# @ 25"
~20 yd shot on the ground, hiding in the shadows beneath low limbs
50 yd recovery through thick woods

Arrow split leading leg bone/elbow joint, passed through the heart, and lodged in the center of the far leg bone.
All of these arrows were ash, totalling 650-725 grns, leaving the bows between the high 130s through 140s fps.
Point being, those speeds are plenty adequate to split bones and give passthroughs, particularly when stout broadheads are used on heavy arrows.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> just an educated guess but prolly the 2 1/4 cut... no fixed blades going to offer that with the same flight characteristics of an expandable


On NAP website they say that it only has a 1 1/2" cut


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

In regards to the one with spots, by the time hunting starts up here the spots are gone but I have taken 2 yearlings and the most definitely the best eating going, I'll take one evary time as long as it does not have buttons, buttons get the pass;

This next pic is not one I shot but just had to share it.
the deer was taken with a Simmons shark:mg:


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

SARASR said:


> In regards to the one with spots, by the time hunting starts up here the spots are gone but I have taken 2 yearlings and the most definitely the best eating going, I'll take one evary time as long as it does not have buttons, buttons get the pass;
> 
> This next pic is not one I shot but just had to share it.
> the deer was taken with a Simmons shark:mg:


Now that would be easy to trail...Holy crap :wink:


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

To everyone whos posted in regard's to what the thread was started for THANK YOU AND KEEP THEM COMING! I really don't want a whole bunch of dicussion in here...a nice deer, good shot or somthing along those line's is fine here and there, but don't worry about why someone want's to shoot a mechanical he asked a question to see the result's (back to why I started the thread) not to be hounded about using a fixed blade. The man want's to use a mechanical because he can. The spotted deer is what it is if it's legal then drop it im trying to keep this thread going for one reason TO SEE WHAT DIFFERENT HEAD'S DO! Now let's please keep this on track...


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

*trad kills*

Heres a Buck killed with a 
47# Super Diablo recurve
425 gr. 2113 w/ 100 gr. 4 bld.Magnus Stinger
20 yd shot quartering slighty to me, entered high behind shoulder and exited behind lungs on opposite side, ran 15 yds ran into a tree and fell over dead.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

good thread keep em comin....any spitfire holes?


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

G5 T3 20 yards 60lbs pse bowmadness xs


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

G5 montec 100 gr.
Mathews dxt
29/70
65 yards(very steep down hill shot)
120+ yards

first pic is entrance...second is exit, and how i found him.


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

*another trad kill*

sorry for the bad pic but had to take a pic of a pic, didnt feel like firing up the scanner..
65#Sterling Jensen 3 pc. T/D
497 GR. 2114 W/125 GR. Wensel Woodsman
23 yd. shot slightly quartering to me, high entrance low exit behind lungs deer ran a 70 yd circle came back and died within 20 yds of where I shot her..if you look close you can the entrance up high on side.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Not the best pic, but you can see the hole a Muzzy MX 4 will put in one. This was also my first bow buck back in '07.
PSE Brute 70#, 2216 Aluminum around 500 grains 
9 yard shot
30 yard recovery


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

last years setup

-Magnus Stinger Buzzcut 125
-PSE Nova Stage 3
- #50 @ 26"
-18 yards
-70 yard tracking

Hard to see but you can seee blood around belly and legs









entrance hole









she stopped here for a second..pic doesnt do it justice


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Please stay on topic....


----------



## ToesUp (Aug 30, 2009)

rage two blade, well he dead!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Please stay on topic....


Thank's for the help Rodney


TTT


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

PSE X-Force 59lbs 29"
GT XT hunter 5575
Magnus stinger 100gr 4-blade


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

125gr XL German Kinetic Silverflame
Switchback XT 28" 70lb
Trophy Ridge Crush 425gr

Exit. Shot entered right behind the scapula at a high angle. I was 30ft up, deer was at 17yds on public. He ran and crashed in 4 seconds. 30yrds. Great blood trail. 

Arrow buried in the dirt & I was still able to remove the hair off my arm w/the SF. A few swipes on the strop & it was good as new.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> just an educated guess but prolly the 2 1/4 cut... no fixed blades going to offer that with the same flight characteristics of an expandable


 exactly, thanks for answering for me. Some people just have to complain about anything they can. I ought to PM him and ask why he shoots a Diamond, Why not just buy a Bowtech?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

outdoorkid1 said:


> On NAP website they say that it only has a 1 1/2" cut


ya thats the 3 bade...2 blade is 2 1/4


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

2009 nov. rifle season....

bowtech sentiniel 
62# 29"
slick trick 100grn.
cabelas stalker 410grns
18 yards 
55 yards....
tree stand! :wink:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

this has to be my favorite thread in a long time... lets see some more pics


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*not mine but a fun day....*

bowtech bow madness
70#
ramcats 125grn
400 grn maxima
19 yards running at our decoy head on!!! sorry no pics. of damage but they worked
150 yards......


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of awesome animals guys. Keep em coming!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep them coming yall!


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

1. Wasp 75gr Boss Bullet
2. Rytera Alien X
3. 60lbs, 28"dl
4. 30 yards
5. Less than 60 yards

Entrance









Exit


----------



## gary1976 (Sep 16, 2010)

mathews fx 65#
beman ics 400 
rage 2 blade
12 yard shot
70 yard recovery


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I got this with a:

G5 Montec CS 100gr.
Hoyt Katera XL 66 pounds 29" draw
Arrow weight was about 410
30 yards and he went about 35 after the shot.

Cut ribs going in and out. Center punched both lungs with massive damage.


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Slick Trick 125gr Magnum
2. Bowtech Allegiance
3. 70lbs/26.5" DL
4. 5 yards
5. 40 yards


----------



## ResQDaddy42 (Jun 30, 2011)

G5 SGH
AXE 6 
10-15 yds
ran about 10 yds in the woods
Little MF'er was in my garden eating my corn rows... Key word was!! hahahaha More pic's in 65 days ladies and gentlemen!! Shoot'em!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Slick Trick Magnum
18 yd shot
40 yd recovery


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Wife's Hoyt Selena 43lbs
Rage 3 blade
Gold Tip XT Hunters















My Buddy's Hoyt Ultratec 70lbs
Rage 2 blade
Carbon Express Maximas


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep the coming...this thread is turning out great!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

BearNDown said:


> Wife's Hoyt Selena 43lbs
> Rage 3 blade
> Gold Tip XT Hunters
> View attachment 1112007
> ...


I might have to try some rage 3 blades...that is INSANE!


----------



## slabnabbin (Jun 20, 2011)

85 gr thunderhead 10yds


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I might have to try some rage 3 blades...that is INSANE!


Yes and the bloodtrail was also insane. no plugging that hole. Every deer she has shot with those heads we have watched drop. At 43lbs i was very impressed with thier performance. We hunt in super thick swamp so a good bloodtrail is a must.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## backwudsboy (Jan 1, 2011)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> NAP Thunderhead 100 Grain
> PSE Carol MarauderII
> 27dl and 55 dw
> 10 yards
> 15 yards exactly(looks like gut shot but hit the main artery)


that is guts lol the artery was just luck. i had it happen once too. u like them with lots of aimin points huh?


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

117lb doe - Nov. 2nd , 2010 Rage 2 blade








entrance hole








exit hole








video:


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Nov. 6, 2011 bow buck - 187lbs field dressed RAGE 2 BLADE








entrance hole:








video:


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Nov. 11, 2009 Bow buck RAGE 2 BLADE- 199lbs field dressed








neck shot, entrance hole:


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Oct. 3,2009 bow doe 127lbs field dressed RAGE 2 BLADE 29 yard shot








entrance hole:








exit hole:








video:


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Oct. 16, 2008 bow doe 119 lbs field dressed RAGE 2 BLADE 26 yard shot








entrance hole:








did not take picture of exit hole

video:


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Uncle Bucky said:


> Nov. 11, 2009 Bow buck RAGE 2 BLADE- 199lbs field dressed
> View attachment 1112540
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's a good lookin deer


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

*Rocky mountain Gator*

Bow: Elite GTO 70 lbs 30 in
Broadhead: Rocky Mountain Gator (Original) 2Inch cut
Distance: 18 yards
Death Run: 40 yards


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

9-15-07 Urban zone bow buck- 131lbs dressed RAGE 2 BLADE 16 yard shot








entrance hole ( didnt' take pic of exit hole)








Oct. 2007 bow doe double - RAGE 2 BLADE 21 yard shot- 9 yard shot








entrance holes
1st deer








2nd deer


----------



## jamesodham (Feb 23, 2011)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> NAP Thunderhead 100 Grain
> PSE Carol MarauderII
> 27dl and 55 dw
> 10 yards
> 15 yards exactly(looks like gut shot but hit the main artery)


Im not trying to be a jerk or anything but who the **** shoots fawns and you hit the "baby" in the femoral artery which is pretty much a gut shot. I have no problem with shooting young deer but i have a rule if they have spots they are not getting shot. I know it's my opionion but I do not really think it is right to shoot baby deer.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

jamesodham said:


> Im not trying to be a jerk or anything but who the **** shoots fawns and you hit the "baby" in the femoral artery which is pretty much a gut shot. I have no problem with shooting young deer but i have a rule if they have spots they are not getting shot. I know it's my opionion but I do not really think it is right to shoot baby deer.


well this wa smy last day to hunt with 20 minutes left till shooting light was up and i had never shot a deer with a bow id never shoot one now because no one will let me live it down!!!


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

jamesodham said:


> Im not trying to be a jerk or anything but who the **** shoots fawns and you hit the "baby" in the femoral artery which is pretty much a gut shot. I have no problem with shooting young deer but i have a rule if they have spots they are not getting shot. I know it's my opionion but I do not really think it is right to shoot baby deer.


C'mon Man! This thread is not about your opinion :focus:. it's about broadhead damage and recovery. You can certainly start a new thread on that topic or search for same...it's been tossed around before.

Here's another hole dug by a 125gr Rocket Steelhead 4-blade....pic is the exit wound. B-Head just tunneled through his chest on a quartering 20yd shot...30yd recovery.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

jamesodham said:


> Im not trying to be a jerk or anything but who the **** shoots fawns and you hit the "baby" in the femoral artery which is pretty much a gut shot. I have no problem with shooting young deer but i have a rule if they have spots they are not getting shot. I know it's my *opionion *but I do not really think it is right to shoot baby deer.


key word opinion. nobody cares about your opinion. if it is legal we should keep our "opinions" to ourselves. and leading in with "not trying to be a jerk or anything" and then being a jerk in the rest of the post is pretty comical. just a cheap way of justifying to yourself that what you're saying is right.


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

Pics, not discussion. PM each other.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Slick Trick 125gn
PSE Omen
29" draw 65lbs
Shot Distance 32m
Ran 5m


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Rage 2 blade, when I used them, Kansas 2009, very short shot, angling away. Recovery, 19 yards.

Then Switchback LD, 70 lbs.


----------



## 1845greyhounds (Nov 26, 2010)

EvilBert said:


> 1. Wasp 75gr Boss Bullet
> 2. Rytera Alien X
> 3. 60lbs, 28"dl
> 4. 30 yards
> ...


What's the deal with the chain link fence?


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Hunters against Hunters, divide and conquer, if its legal and the hunter is legally licensed, then I have NO problems and none of us should either. 

We keep arguing amongst each other we will be defeated because we are wasting our time and energy against each other instead of the real enemy


----------



## gandertech251 (Oct 10, 2010)

lost the pic but i shot a doe last year extreme quartering towards almost straight on shot through the neck and out 2nd to last rib on far side


1. grim reaper ss 125 1 3/4"
2. 2010 diamond ice man
3. 30"/70#
4. 23 yds
5. 9 yds


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Snyper 100gr.
Mathews Switchback XT
60#-27"DL
20 yard shot
Expired 60 Yards


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hang'em High said:


> C'mon Man! This thread is not about your opinion :focus:. it's about broadhead damage and recovery. You can certainly start a new thread on that topic or search for same...it's been tossed around before.





flozell_a said:


> Pics, not discussion. PM each other.




Thank's ya'll....TTT


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

Buckdt said:


> Snyper 100gr.
> Mathews Switchback XT
> 60#-27"DL
> 20 yard shot
> Expired 60 Yards


holy crap!!!!!!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep them coming everyone!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Meatseeker
2. 2009 Hoyt AlphaMax32
3. 70# 26.5"
4. Ran 5 yards


----------



## buckslayerky (Sep 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

****, 9 yards, Rage 2 blade

I have it on video, but can't find what file


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT I may have some groundhog VS Slick trick pictures to put up here before too long!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep them coming ya'll


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

rage 33yds

jumped my string , shot went tru his hine quarter and sticking out his chest. slicing the heart .wish i hade a pic to show

went 35 yds all blood. 

bowtech capatin 61 lbs

27.5 dl.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Slick Trick Mag 100 grain
2. Parker Frontier
3. 61# draw weight, 28" draw
4. 25 yard quartering away shot
5. Ran about 75 yards or so. Great blood trail.

Arrow went through both lungs and 2 of the blades went through the very edge of the heart. This is how I found her. Entrance hole.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT for some more damage!


----------



## todd2002 (Nov 1, 2007)

Great thread . How about some rocket three blade


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

todd2002 said:


> Great thread . How about some rocket three blade


Here's a young doe that took a dose of Rocket Stricknine on Md's opener last year...DXT, Beman MFX 340, FOB. Shot was 15yds and she dropped within 20yds.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

2 blade Magnus Stinger 100 grain
25yard shot slightly quarted away, punched thru the opposite shoulder blade


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

bigbuck28 said:


> ttt this threads awesome!!


*x2*........


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

some mean holes in here


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

jwg1976 said:


> 2 blade Magnus Stinger 100 grain
> 25yard shot slightly quarted away, punched thru the opposite shoulder blade


Man that one there is NASTY! What a hole and nice shot!


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Man that one there is NASTY! What a hole and nice shot!


Thanks - Yes the Stingers have always worked good for me


----------



## dch03 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump for the best thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rileyw05 (Aug 10, 2007)

The results of a very frustrating morning on public land.
G5 T3
Pic doesnt do it justice, his head was only held on by the skin on each side of the neck.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Slick Trick damage


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Slick Trick damage


Looks like you are pretty hard on the pigs around your house!


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Seabee99 said:


> Looks like you are pretty hard on the pigs around your house!



Catdaddy is the man when it come's to killing pig's will a bow!


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

dont get to caught up in takin pics of the wounds but have a couple the pic of the skinned deer was a cull buck that impressed me so i had to take a pik, im holding a 6" folding gerber, i have more on my cell but all were takrn with a mathews switchback, 28.5 65lbs a 400isg grain carbon express and a 2 blade rage in the cage


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

some sweet holes here!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some nasty holes....Keep em coming!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep this one going yall


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

lovetohunt93 said:


> 1. Slick Trick Mag 100 grain
> 2. Parker Frontier
> 3. 61# draw weight, 28" draw
> 4. 25 yard quartering away shot
> ...


Right on!


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a little ol' Thunderhead :wink: Watched him pile up 15 yards away


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

baumunkdj said:


> Just a little ol' Thunderhead :wink: Watched him pile up 15 yards away
> 
> View attachment 1118002
> View attachment 1118003


Curious which grain?


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Hawgfan said:


> Curious which grain?


100 grain


----------



## HuntinHigg1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bloodrunner 3 Blade


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Magnus Stringer 2 Blade
32 yrd shot
Hog dropped in place


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep them coming


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Broadhead Type - Grim Reaper Razorcut 1 3/8" 125 gr.
2. Bow - Mathews Switchback
3. Draw weight and draw length - 70 lbs 28"
4. How far the shot was - 20 yds
5. How far the tracking job was - 30 yds








exit







exit


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

Bump for an awesome thread!


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

dmgiss said:


> Here's a doe shot with a 3 blade Trophy Ridge Hammerhead



Gotta love those hammerheads. What a hole, what a blood trail. And yes they KILL:wink:


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the exit of a buck I shot in 09. 
Browning Mirage SX
68lbs
Slick Trick Standards, 100gr
About 390gr Goldtip XT Hunter


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

2010 Montana Mulie shot at 50 yards. complete passthrough with a Muzzy 100 3 blade.

going in









coming out









Tony


----------



## DEOrmiston (Aug 21, 2009)

dmgiss said:


> Here's a doe shot with a 3 blade Trophy Ridge Hammerhead


I have been shooting Hammerheads for about 15 years now and have killed 3 bears and numerous deer with them. The hole in this picture is no exageration as to the damage they cause.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hoytjbg21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump for my fav thread


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't wanna see this thread die!


----------



## BOWCAPT (Dec 21, 2010)

*The last kill....*

All info in my sig....
pic. 1 entry/ pic.2 exit
Shot @ 25yds. 
Ran about 30yds.


----------



## dmccullough59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Now I have a reason to take pictures of my shots this fall. *YES!*


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> NAP Thunderhead 100 Grain
> PSE Carol MarauderII
> 27dl and 55 dw
> 10 yards
> 15 yards exactly(looks like gut shot but hit the main artery)


Dude the only artery you hit was the umbilical cord! hah...


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

2009 bow kill 
2007 bow tech tomkat 28'' 60lbs 
400 gr arrow
thunderhead 100
40 yd shot quartered away double lung 70 yd recovery 

2010 bow kill 
Mathews Reezen 6.5 28'' 62lbs
430 gr arrow 
rage 2 blade 
12yd shot from the ground got one lung he ran 30 yds and tipped over


----------



## TNstalker (Sep 15, 2006)

1. Rocket Hammerhead 100grn
2. Hoyt Trykon
3. 70#, 31.5 draw 
4. 20 yards, slightly quartering away
5. Did a button hook and dropped dead 2 yards behind my tree.

First photo is the exit...don't have the entry but it was the same size. Second speaks for itself.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

2009 bow kill 
mathews switchback xt 28'' 60lbs
400 gr arrow
redhead gator
15yd shot 60 yd recovery liver hit


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

2009 bow kill 
mathews switchback xt 28'' 60lbs
400 gr arrow 
thunderhead 100 
12yd shot 30 yd recovery


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

2009 bow kill 
mathews switchback xt 28'' 60lbs
400 gr arrow
thunder head 100
25yd shot 15 yd recovery


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> it was a crappy shot but its because my cam nicked my stand a reflected the arrow im not gonna lie about that but a deer is a deer in my book and this was the last day I had to hunt and it was 20minutes before dark so dont judge


Haha ive shot quite a few small deer over the years but that takes the cake.. Lol during bow season I give free passes to all bambis now though. Shotgun season is a different story, but usually will still get the free pass unless i know for one hundred percent sure that its a doe. I wouldnt have shot that even if there was only 20 mins left, but still thats classic


----------



## Mryan2176 (Oct 3, 2009)

2010 bow kill.

Pse Stinger 27" draw 63 pounds
Magnus Stinger four blade
15 yard shot.
Ran 50 yards. Love those broadheads.
Not a good picture of the exit hole but if you look closely you can make it out. This looked like one old doe to me.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

2 Blade Rage arrow weight 335 grains
67 lbs Bowtech Destroyer 350 332 FPS
25 yards
1/2 mile blood everywhere im surprised she went that far. One tough deer. 
Complete pass through arrow stuck in dirt about 9 inches. I was 25 foot up and she was about 35 feet below me on a ridge.
first exit hole second entry hole third in my front yard after i drug here home.


----------



## gwiddy23 (Aug 3, 2011)

HuntinHigg1 said:


> Bloodrunner 3 Blade
> 
> View attachment 1118130
> 
> View attachment 1118130


wish I had pics of the deer and bobcat I shot with the blood runner 3 blade. Total devastion. Love em


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

Iron drinker said:


> More spots and bad shots:mg:


ya i would be embarrassed to post my gut shot spotted doe lol


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

25 yard shot 70 lb bowtech allegiance 100 grain coremaxx went 15 yards and half that was rolling down hill.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is a shoulder hit by a 125gr Magnus Buzzcut,53lb dw and 425gr CX maxhntr,14yrds complete passthrough.


----------



## katman195 (Nov 25, 2009)

joehunter8301 said:


> montec, mathews legacy 70 lbs, 350 grain arrow
> 40 yard shot buck ran 60


Man that doesn't look like much blood.... Got me rethinking montec s!!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

sraney said:


> View attachment 1116485
> View attachment 1116485


Is that a human heart lmfao lol! Some little kids would [email protected]# there pants if they walked up on you in the woods lmfao!


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

BrandonK said:


> Anyone got some pics with the Bloodrunners? Really intrested in these heads.


Here ya go:

Mathews Monster
70#@30 in, 330 fps w/450 grain GT
2-blade NAP's
10 yard shot, 30 yd recovery
Blood everywhere
Entry:


















Exit:


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Grim reaper 1 3/8 cut
Parker Hunter Mag
70#@ 30 in


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Monster 70#, 30 in
Grim Reaper 1 3/4 razor tip


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Blood_Trail said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Mathews Monster
> 70#@30 in, 330 fps w/450 grain GT
> ...


Wow! I may look into some of those....


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Blood_Trail said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Mathews Monster
> 70#@30 in, 330 fps w/450 grain GT
> ...


Wow..........:jaw:


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Broadhead-Rage 2 100gr
Bow- Bowtech SWAT 59# 30" draw
Range-22 yards from 20 ft up
After Kill- 30 yards









ENTRANCE:








EXIT:


----------



## Switchback29A1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Mathews Z7 28.5/70lbs
Beman ICS 340
G5 T3
10 Yards
40 Yards
Best blood trail ive ever had


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

2010 bowkill mathews switchback xt 
400 grain arrow redhead gator broadhead
12 yd shot 25 yd recovery blood every where


----------



## pawhitetailer (Nov 14, 2006)

Why did they ever stopped making those snypers. they were a better style head with the bands. The rage no bands gimmick doesn't make them work better than the old snyper.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Doe last year didnt get pics of entry or exit 

Hoyt Protec 28" DL 65 lbs
Beman MFX 400 with muzzy 4 blade 100 grain
10yard shot 40 yard run


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RawJuice (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to see some more here, hopefully i will put one up this season


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rage 2 blade


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

ttt for you early season hunters


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep adding ya'll!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

hope too very soon


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

View attachment 1164080
I know 300 grain arrows at 60lbs with 75 grain heads don't penetrate!!!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

This is my favorite thread on AT!!!!!!!!!! I love to see the end results up close and personal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

ttt anybody got anything from this season to add?? i love this thread!!:darkbeer:


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*RedHead Gator XP*

Bowtech Invasion CPX
70#@27.5 in, 300 fps w/390 grain CX
RedHead Gator XP's
20 yard shot, 5 yd recovery
broadhead did a great job!
Entry:


----------



## dsucowboy (Mar 22, 2010)

06 Diamond Triumph 64# 30"DL
Redhead Gator XP's
18 yard shot from a ground blind 35 yard recovery 

Entrance









Exit


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hoyt Katera
Flatlines 

These to kills show how important shot placement is. 

Wac'em Exits
Shot was 20 yards she went 10 FT
Entrence 









Exit









Shot was 20 she went 100. Little to no blood trail.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Not mine


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i love broadhead damage pics


----------



## Sam72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Original Rocky Mountain Gator
Believe I was shooting 70 pound Dxt at the time.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Rage 2 blade
Pse vendetta xs
63 pounds 26 inch draw
Easton fmj
7 yard shot
40 yard recovery








Rage 2 blade
Mathews hyperlite
60 pounds 26 inch draw
Easton fmjs
10 yard shot dropped her


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Rage 2 Blade
Bear Lights Out
62#
17 Yard Shot
She went 22 yards
Heart and both lungs. 
That would be the heart in the middle of the wound.


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

You know shooting a fawn with spots is illegal,or at least it should be.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Magnus Stinger 4 blade 100 gr.
Strother Infinity 67#
25 yd. shot
50 yd. recovery

Entry








Exit


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

surprised there arent any muzzy pics in here!


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Mathews MR7
66# 28.5 = 307fps
385 CX Blue Streak
100 gr Slick Trick Standard









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dm239 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mathews Reezen 6.5, 70 lbs., 28"
Rage 2-blade
10 yard shot, standing on the ground
deer on the ground 50 yards away

video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye8l5VWerfs&hd=1


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*more g5 t3 pics*


























the arrow exited in between the leg and belly. you can kind of see the hole


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

08' PSE Xforce 59 lbs 29"
GT XT hunters 389 gr (total arrow weight)
*Wasp Jak Hammer 1 3/4" cut 3 blade*
15 yards shot
60 yards recovery

entry









exit


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

My dad shot this one this afternoon with one of his Slick Trick Mags!


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

entrance









exit

Spitfire 100 grain head
Mathews Outback
Gold tip xt hunter 5575
30 yard shot
Recovery-35 yards


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

entrance









exit

NAP Spitfire 100 grain 
Mathews Outback 62 pound draw
Gold tip xt hunter 5575
30 yard shot
Recovery-35 yards, took out top part of heart and doubled up the lungs


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

My first deer with a Gator XP>> Very impressed.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

My Sons opening day doe.
Hoyt Carbon Element 67 pounds
A/C/C arrows with 100 grain T-3 total arrow weight 414 grains.
Recovery about 30 yards.

Entrance and then Exit


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Rage 2 blade damage from triple doe harvest Oct.1, 2011

Mathews Outback
70lb
27" draw
255 fps
363 grain total arrow weight
Gold Tip Devastators

here is the video if you didn't see it : http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63?feature=mhee

Rage in:









Rage out:









Rage in:









Rage out:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Rage in:









Rage out:


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

rage 3 blade
bowtech 101st airborne 28.5" dl 60lbs
60 yard shot quartering away, went out opposite shoulder 
30 yard recovery


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is from a Gator XP I used on this big doe yesterday.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Hoyt Katera 
70#
Grim Reaper Whitetail special 2" cut
20 yard shot, he went 50 yards
Watched him drop.








Looks like a bad shot but it was not. Shot him up through the body and took out his right lung and top of the heart. It is what I was aiming for.








Entrance is behind ribs and it was chewin on him behind the shoulder.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

jvanhees said:


> good thread keep em comin....any spitfire holes?


spitfire holes as requested


















sorry it's just a baby but I was lucky to get one


----------



## hassaracker (Jan 18, 2010)

Axe 6
Grim Reaper Whitetail Special from 22 yards


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

I wish I would have taken a pic of the exit because it twice the size - Rage 3 blade, 19 yard slightly quarting away. My father only gave me one of these heads to try out but I was very pleased with the damage and the results


----------



## jbuhr (Feb 13, 2011)

09 pse dream season
28 in dram
65 lbs
100 gr swhacker
22yd shot
watched her fall inside 40 yds


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Rage 3 Blade, 30 yards, spine shot. Completely penetrated the spine, but no passthrough. Dropped on spot.
















Thunderhead 100. Exit pic in front of off side shoulder. Entrance pic too blurry to see. sorry. 15 yards and 40 yard blood trail.








Slick Trick Mag 100. 20 yards and complete passthrough. 40 yard blood trail that Stevie Wonder could follow.
Entrance








Exit


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

NAP Shockwave 125gr
PSE Stinger
27 in, 70 lbs
20 yd shot
65 yd tracking job

Over-compensated as front shoulder was partially behind a tree. Still hit good liver. 1st deer with a bow.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Put this one on the table last saturday(10/15/11) with a G5 Striker Magnum.

PSE BowMadnessXL
28", 71#
Victory VAP 300 
G5 Striker Magnum - 125 gr, 1.5" Cut
Shot at 17 yds, piled up 35 yds later 
Took out both lungs and the top of the heart.

First pic is the entrance, second is the exit.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

My brother shot this one Saturday...

18 yard shot with the 125 grain Rage two blade...he made it about 35-40 yard's.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Guess the Broadhead...*


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Some awesome shots on here.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep adding!


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

Slick Trick Mag exit wound and a quarter.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't have my camera handy for a bunch of pics but I did take a coupe with my cell phone. This is the beginig of the blood trail of the doe I got this week. She went 55-60 yards and pumped blood the whole way, easy trail to follow. Broadhead was a 75gr Wasp Boss Bullet SST. Another complete pass through.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is another one who got Gatorized and met his maker today!!!


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

2 blade Rage.
Z7 70 lbs.
25 yard shot
100 yard recovery *
*Arrow deflected by some saplings, hit low only cut up the one lung. But blood trail was incredible. She did go about 100 yards. This was one of only a few I ever had to blood trail. I was surprised looking for blood after the shot, the arrow even made it through there. She came out on the back side of my stand after something spooked her and was starting to blow and stomp her foot. Had to Take her out!!!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

1. G5 T3
2. Matthews SoloCam Conquest Apex (Target Convert)
3. 65lbs 29"
4. 17 Yards (quartering to)
5. 200 yards track job


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on the deer everyone! Keep the pic's coming!


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Grimreaper razor tip 100 gr. 1 3/8"
20 yard shot,doe went 15 yards.


----------



## texasbowman (Sep 1, 2009)

100 grain swhacker
Hoyt rampage xt
60# 27.5 draw
5575 goldtip
10 yard shot
Went 40 yards







that's the exit hole


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

spitfire at 14 yds


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks more like texas chainsaw masacre


----------



## thegwh3 (Jun 14, 2011)

greatest thread ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> View attachment 1192980


thats awesome


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Plenty of good ones hitting the ground! Keep them coming!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Swhacker 125 grain 2.25" cut
2. Elite Judge with 385 grain Harvest Time HT-2's
3. 66lbs and 29" draw
4. 7 yard shot
5. He made it 45-50 yard's


First pic is the entrance hole and second is the exit


----------



## johnsizzle00 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hang'em High said:


> 1. 125gr Vortex Mini-Max Steel Solid 2" cut (Exit)
> 2. Mathews DXT
> 3. 61#; 29" DL
> 4. 25yds
> 5. 50 yds


thats crazy damage


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Swhacker 125 grain 2.25" cut
2. Elite Judge with 385 grain Harvest Time HT-2's
3. 66lbs and 29" draw
4. 14 yard shot
5. She went about 20 yard's and done

I didn't get a pic of the entrance but it was about like the one on my buck


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT keep adding


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

1. Rage 2 Blade
2. Mathews Drenalin
3. 70lbs and 30" draw
4. 10 yards
5. about 50 yards

Entry and heart pic are attached. Almost cut his heart in half. No pass through and no blood trail.


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Another entry pic


----------



## hoytman63 (Oct 8, 2010)

rage 3 blade 
entry / exit


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Magnus 100 gr. Buzzcut (left), 100 gr. Snuffer (right)
Elite GT500, 70#, 29" draw
Shot distances: 8 yards (left), 10 yards (right)
Recovery distances: 120 yards (left), 30 yards (right)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Slick Trick 100grn Magnums are the best for me. They dont get far with the large cutting of the Tricks.
DB


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

doe with steel force phat head she ran 250 yards pse omen 66#/29" draw 420ish grain arrow at 301 fps



















girlfriends buck shot with magnus stinger with a 60#/27" draw reflex excursion

entry









exit
still got both lungs deer went 200 yards










buck i shot with steelforce phat heads again, one lung and liver made it 250 yards also was quartering towards a little


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet thread!!!!!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Strother Infinity 63lb
Ramcat Broadhead
Beman 340






































Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

jbshunter said:


> Strother Infinity 63lb
> Ramcat Broadhead
> Beman 340
> View attachment 1217490
> ...


Did you leave any deer in the woods. Nice shots.


----------



## M L (Nov 23, 2011)

Turkey Season 2009
35 yd shot (head on)
3 blade rage
40 yd recovery


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

> Did you leave any deer in the woods. Nice shots.


LOL....Still plenty out there and Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Aeryx (Oct 27, 2011)

Great Pics 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darbley77 (Jul 14, 2010)

New fav thread. TTT


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Crimson Talon XT
Hoyt Maxxis 35
63# 29"
10 yard shot
60-70 yard recovery

Shot was hard quartering away from the ground, deflected slightly by twig. Shot went through front of rear leg, opened belly like a zipper, through the liver and hung on fletchings. Deer was knocked over, got up, arrow fell out, ran 60 or 70 yards and dropped. Not ideal, but did the job due to the damage the BH did. No pics of entrance or exit, but here are a couple highlights of the blood trail...


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Elite GT500 29/68
Beman ICS 340's with Grim Reaper 1 3/4" razorcuts.
Entry








Exit








Bloodtrail


----------



## Max Flipper (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Max Flipper (Aug 1, 2011)

Forgot the info
100gr - 2 blade Rage
Z-9
30" Easton Axis 300


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll play, first 4 are g5 striker... the last 2 spitfire.. wish i had more pictures, cool thread. 
















entry








Exit








Spitfire entry








exit


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

9 pointer was with a 26/70lb reezen 6.5
both does shot with a 27/70lb strother infinity

Arrow was victory 400.. total weight 356 grain if i remember right (in the ballpark if im off). Both had 100gr heads


----------



## backstrap13 (Nov 17, 2011)

cool pics


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

TTT, seasons should be over/winding down around the country so everyone post their results!

Shot 3 deer on 12/30-31st. Each with a different broadhead.

All shot with a Hoyt Katera 27.5" 63# Easton Flatline 400

Rocket Steelhead XL. Shot was 30 yards on the ground she went 300. She would of been dead at 100 but it was during a drive so she got bumped twice. Terrible shot. Impressed with the BH.

Entrence 








Exit









MidAtlantic X-system. Shot was 20 yds on the ground, she went 20 yrds. Huge entrance, cut leg bone in half. Bent ferrule and main blade.










G5 Striker. 15yd High angle shot from a tree. She only went 40 yards, heart shot. Head was in perfect shape, blades were still sharp.

Entrence








Exit


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Broadside 25 yards. Magnus stinger 4 blade. Made it about 80 yards got both of the lungs and the heart.

left exit

right entrance


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Hard quartering shot with a Bunker Buster.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350
29in draw 70lbs
20yds
3 blade rage
ran maybe 17-18 yds max














one in the back was with a slick trick and the other one was a 3 blade rage


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Mathews Z7 Xtreme.
67# 27.5"
Harvest Time H-2 340gr.
Grizz Trick 52yds.
Went about 50 yds


----------



## jeff(repete) (Oct 19, 2011)

Monster 6.0
29.5 dl
409 fps ( with lumnnock)
G5-T3


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*GT2's*

Athens Accomplise 34 70# 28" dl
Grizz trick 2 100 grain
401 grain total wieght Easton Axis
12 yard shot
0 yard recovery

The shot was a pass thru right thru the spine and out the bottom!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

NYhunter24 said:


> i love this thread


I was hoping that this thread would have damage to the head shown.
Oh well


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Picture 1 is the entrance of the doe, 20 yards broadside with a G5 T3, Picture 2 is the exit. Doe only went 50 yards and watched her tip over. 

Picture 3 is the 8 pointer I got opening morning (Sep 10), quartering to me, 4th picture if you look hard you can see a sliver of the carbon arrow after it broke sticking out of the heart (visinble on my wrist/forearm) 5th picture is of the insert out of the HT1 after it bent and broke out of the arrow and was inside of the deer's chest. Also the 8 pointer was shot with G5 Striker Mag's and was only 10 yards quartering to me


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

G5 Striker Mag, 29/70 82nd Airborne with 450 gr. Victory V1 300 10 yards quartering to me


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Mid Atlantic X-Systems behind Victory HV 400's '09 Hoyt Alphamax 26/45


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

100 gr. Montec behind AXIS 500 and Hoyt Cybertec 26/40. 20 yards broadside and went about 50 yards before taking the dirt nap


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

100 gr Montec


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

125 gr 2 3/4" Aftershock Hypershock


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

100 gr Aftershock Maniac


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

100 gr G5 SGH from 54 yards


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

tiny52 said:


> I was hoping that this thread would have damage to the head shown.
> Oh well


Not much damage to the head but here you go. Grizz trick 2 from post above. Passed thru spine and out the bottom of the brisket into the dirt!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

125 gr. 2 3/4" Buckblaster


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

100 gr Magnus 4 blade Buzzcut. 1st picture was on the webiste for a long time before they removed it when they "re-vamped it"


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Got this doe last month. She was quartering away pretty good. I center punched a rib on the way in, sliced through the aorta, took out at least one lung and lodged the head in the sternum.

1. Three blade 1.5" flip open mechanical
2. Compound Bow
3. 60 lbs, 29 inch draw
4. 28 yard shot
5. 10 second death sprint


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

Ross Cardiac
68lbs
Razor Tricks 100g
20yds
Pinned to the ground...no tracking needed


----------



## LFN (Dec 25, 2007)

You wanted some damaged broadhead pics
Muzzy 125 / 530 grain total / 261 FPS
Diamond outlaw / 70 LBS / 28.5 DL
35yard shot / bull elk
I failed to notice the onside front leg was back covering the vitals, hit in lower shoulder, no penetration and no recovery, arrow was found a short distance away just as it is pictured. undamaged broadhead for reference.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Rage 3 blade


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

LFN said:


> View attachment 1258205
> 
> You wanted some damaged broadhead pics
> Muzzy 125 / 530 grain total / 261 FPS
> ...


That sucks man! Really sorry it turned out that way!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Doe entrance and exit. 100 Gr. Steelhead XP.


















400 grains arrow weight. Beman ICS Hunter 400 spine. 58# Draw weight. Vectrix XL 29" DL. She went about 60 yards.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

2.5 year old buck. Entered left side, exited in right armpit, then entered and exited through right forearm. 125 gr Rocket Steelhead, 58# Vectrix XL 29" DL, 400 grain arrow. 28" Beman ICS Hunter 400 spine. Buck ran about 100 yards.


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hopefully This will start going again!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. 125 grain Swhacker 2.25"
2. Elite Judge
3. 66lbs and 29" draw
4. about a 17 yard shot
5. She went about 70 yards or so


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I forgot if i have posted this, but here it is...
Aftershock Archery Maniac
Mathews Monste 7
60lb 28in.
25 yard shot and she went about 60.


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage 2-Blade

My doe laying in front with the exit hole








My coyote


----------



## 99roadking (Apr 14, 2007)

Slick Trick Razortrick 125gr
Bear Truth 70lb 28 inch draw
Shot was about 25 yards
Recovery about 40 yards

Her rear is at the top of the photo. Low trajectory exited through her neck.


----------



## Leupold87 (Jan 18, 2012)

2 blade RAGE !!!
mathews z7 mag 28.5 dl 70 lbs
shot was 13 yards 
recovery was 120-150 yards in a THICKET 

inny








outty








heart!








deer 161" 268 lbs on hoof 225 feild dressed


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Leupold87 said:


> 2 blade RAGE !!!
> mathews z7 mag 28.5 dl 70 lbs
> shot was 13 yards
> recovery was 120-150 yards in a THICKET
> ...


Nice buck! Good anatomy lesson about where the heart is in relation to that exit hole.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lungbuster you and your brother Slickhead Slam are some bow killing machines...keep up the good work!

Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade 100 gr.
Pearson Stealth ZX
58lbs
17yard shot
20 yard recovery


good blood where the arrow passed through....no bloodtrail until the deer stoped and fell over. Total blood bath where the "dead" deer fell over.


----------



## Leupold87 (Jan 18, 2012)

thank you sir!!! yet a perfect heart shot the deer ran a long ways and i had a horrid blood trail because the exit hole was in the deers armpit....just goes to show in respect to the animal don't give up on tracking early because of a bad blood trail and long distances travailed.....because after 75 yards or so i was really starting to feel stick on this big boy ....but i had blood to fallow and there was a pot of gold at the end of my red colored rainbow =)


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

grim reaper 1 3/4 cut. strother sr71. 65 lbs 26.5 DL 342 gr ACC.

entrance









exit









heart


----------



## Leupold87 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey i got one that looked like that too  
2 blade rage


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Lungbuster you and your brother Slickhead Slam are some bow killing machines...keep up the good work!



Thanks my friend and thanks for adding to the thread also!


fiveo and leupold I ain't scared to bust a young and tender one either! Got one somewhere in this thread.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Heres some more 125 grain Swhacker damage...sorry I didn't get pics but if you watch the video I show the shot placement and damage.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5IKT24K3eA&feature=g-u-u&context=G205f034FUAAAAAAAMAA


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow PineTag - that was one tough SOB! Smoked him in the heart like that and he still made it 100 yards through a thicket?!?!?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT add your pics


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Spitfire 100, 1/4 away at 14 yds


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is some, all ST Mags, all different deer. None of these deer went more then 80 yards.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been shooting a model of Rocky Mountain 125 3 blade for 35 years now. These were all killed with the original Rocky Mountain Razor, 3 blade 125 gr.. No animal traveled over 35 yds. after the initial shot. I don't usually take hole pics BUT if you look at the Deer in the pic. with the Bow proped up on & look at the top front leg you will see where my arrow went THROUGH the bone upon exit at 20 yds.. Freak-hole that did not BREAK the leg-just a 3 blade hole through it & it did stick in the ground.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My kills were all taken with a 3 blade 125 gr. Rocky Mountain Ironhead & my kids (son/Daughter) with 125 gr. 3 blade Rocky Mountain Premier.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

G5 T3 damage!


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> 1. Rage 2 blade
> 2. Bow Madness 63# 29" carbon force Pros
> 3.51yd Shot
> 4. 40yd recovery..
> ...


Good looking shot but it missed the rids on both sides.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

2 different does....both exits from 2" Reaper Razortip 100gr. One went 30 yards and one made it 20yds. Can't beat those track jobs! Watch Em Drop...


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice guys!


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

mathews monster, 70 pounds 27" draw 
nap thunderhead 100 grain. this shot was square in the shoulder, didnt get a pass through, the buck was 12 yards and i have never got great blood trails from this head but they have always been within seeing or hearing distance. when i shot the buck it was like i hit him with a riffel his front end broke down and hit the ground and he pushed himself 55yards with his back legs before laying down and dieing. they are realy great broadheads there cheap, come in a 6 pack, tough and fly like feilt points!


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

first 2 are does with 2 blade rage,70# ultratec ,at 27 draw length,goldtip 55/75
fox was also shot with 2 blade rage,70#,at 27" draw,gt 55/75
the 2 does went about 20yards the fox didnt go any were .does anyone have some pics of 100 grain steelforce im thinking about useing them this year wondered what kinda of damage they can do


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

That fox still looks alive! It's lookin at me!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT Let's keep this going!


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

nice fox pic


----------



## tigerman (Mar 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

"homemade point"
buddy shot this doe with one
fell insight 40ish
32' up in tree
through shoulder out a rib by sternum
#72 E500


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT bump this back up


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Redhead Gator. Right between should and ribs, no bones hit. Hit the opposite side shoulder on the inside and deer went 20 yards and lungs were mush.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some more...

125 grain Rage 2 Blade























125 grain Wac'em Triton


----------



## turkey_slayer08 (Dec 3, 2010)

2009 bowtech admiral
2 blade rage
62 lbs
43 yard shot
about 30 yard tracking job
deer turned upon shot and i caught her way back but arrow went all the way inside the deer and stopped at the breast plate
(first 2 pics and the very last picture)

2009 bowtech admiral
2 blade blood runner
62 lbs
13 yard shot
20 yard tracking job
(2 pictures under the blood trail)

2009 bowtech admiral
2 blade blood runner
62 lbs
23 yard shot 
40 yard tracking job
(next to last picture


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I love this thread. ttt


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

i wish i knew how to post pictures!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

ccwilder3 said:


> Hard quartering shot with a Bunker Buster.


Yeah I would say her bunker is busted..lol


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't remember if I already posted on this one or not. Here it is if not: QAD Exodus; Hoyt AM32, 70#, 30 yard shot. Here is the pic and the video as well:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN724rW8Qmo


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Grimm Reaper
Mathews Z7
70 lbs 28"
15 yds shot
30 yd recovery


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

PSE Bow Madness
63 Lbs, 27 "
100 gr Slick Trick Mag
30 yard shot
50 yard recovery

Spot and Stalk, on fairly level ground. Pass through, and recovered arrow 13 yards beyond where animal had stood.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lets get this thread back to the top! Anyone else have pictures?


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt!!!! 
50# 28.5in
rage 2 blade


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Just goes to show you that many different broadheads will work with the right shot placement. Congrats on all the kills guys, fun thread to look at all the way through.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool thread. Neat seeing someone use the old arrowhead.


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

x2 ttt 


coachjdub said:


> Just goes to show you that many different broadheads will work with the right shot placement. Congrats on all the kills guys, fun thread to look at all the way through.


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

coachjdub said:


> just goes to show you that many different broadheads will work with the right shot placement. Congrats on all the kills guys, fun thread to look at all the way through.


x3 ttt


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Muzzy 3 Blade 100 Grain , 25 yard shot , Hoyt AM 32 Trophy Rideg Crush arrow 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

G5 T-3 20yd shot 50 yds recovery. Hoyt Katera 28.5" draw 63lb. Easton fmj arrow 423grains at around 2710 fps


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

NAP Killzone
Hoyt Vector 35
70#, 29 inch draw
Easton FMJ, 465 grains
35 yard shot, 100 yard track job

Entrance wound







Exit wound


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

RAGE 2 blade chisel
shot 15 yards
went 50 yards


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Grim Reaper Razortip 85 grain head with a 1 3/8" diameter.


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

:moviecorn


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

let see more ttt


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope to add to this soon but someone must have something to add.


----------



## jdallenky (Jul 14, 2012)

Hoyt maxxis 31
2 Blade Rage 100 Grain
17 yard shot, she ran 40 yards


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

2011 PSE DS evo 72# 27.5 DL
Easton Bloodline 330
100 grn Magnus stinger 4 blade(bleeders did break off)
25 yd shot complete pass through sticking in the dirt 4"
Deer went 20 yards


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

Spitfire maxx. 

Bowtech Insanity 70lb
Easton axis 340 with brass 75g inserts. 
Arrow weight right at 500 grains with nockturnal. 

Dirt dirt dirt! 12 inches of dirt after passing through.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Athens Ibex 29.5"/60 lbs
Victory VForce V3 400- 374 grains
100 grain NAP Killzone: sliced between 2 vertebra, full pass through, 21 yards, zero tracking required

















Entrance








Exit


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

Killzone entry of a buck I shot today. heart/lung shot


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

Rage 2 Blade
Hoyt CRX 35
25 yds
30 yd recovery


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

Rage 2 blade
Hoyt CRX 35
16 yds
30 yd recovery


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sensai said:


> Rage 2 blade
> Hoyt CRX 35
> 16 yds
> 30 yd recovery
> View attachment 1496224


Awesome deer and shot placement!!


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

Rage 2 Blade 100 gr
Hoyt CRX 35
79 yd shot on decoyed goat
80 yd recovery
Broke offside rib and blew through the offside shoulder
Milk River Outfitters Montana 2012


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Muzzy MX3 100 grain.
Bowtech Insanity Cpx 327 fps
376 grain arrow

2012 idaho spike shot at 15 yards. Ran 40 yards and tipped over. Insane amount of blood

Entrance









Exit


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Grim Reaper 1 3/4" on an FMJ 400 = 462 gr.
Elite Pure 60#, 28.5" DL
35 yd shot, double lung, ribs destroyed on entry and exit
70 yd. recovery


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

By the way, this is the first thread in forever that i have viewed every page. awesome thread.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Only inbreads shoot spotted fawns.if you think its ok to shoot a spotted fawn you have an uncle dad.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

MMMMHMHHHHHMH Spotted fawn in bread.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

125 gr slick trick magnum


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Qad exodus, 
Hoyt matrix 64lbs
25yards and 20yards


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

here is a blood trail left by a QAD exodus full blade in 100 grain shot out a alien xt @ 60# with maximas hunters 350's had a nice entry/exit hole nothing special doe went bout 20yards if that these fly very very well and are a tough broadhead very happy with these...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys ive said before and i'll say it again if you have a problem with something posted in here then PM that member and take it up with them that way. This isn't the thread for the BS talking....pics only please.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

All 100gr Broadheads
1. Rage Chisel Extreme 2.3" Entry 2. Rage Chisel Extreme 2.3" Exit 3. Rage Digger Entrance 4. Rage Digger Exit 5. Spifire Maxx 1.75" Broadhead Exit 6. Vortex 2.5" Pro Extreme Exit 7. Swhacker 2" Entry 8. Swhacker 2" Exit


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)

2" 100 grain swhacker
Darton DS-3800
64lbs
21 yards
No track job


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Figured i would post my broadhead damage. Shot this guy on Friday, my first deer with a bow! 
100 grain Spitfire MAXX


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rage 2 blade...


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

More Carnage!!!


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Bow: Martin Cheetah 70# 29"
Arrow: Easton ST Epics
Broadhead: Thunderhead 100gr
Shot: 15yds, quartering to, made a poor shot but still got the liver.
Tracking: 40-50 yards. Good blood. Let lay for about an hour before starting.
Entrance








Trophy Pose, can see the exit under my lower cam.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Rage 2 blade...


Alright, I'm going to have to check your credit card statement and make sure Sherwin Williams isn't on the list. Looks like you hit a paint can and it just leaked all through the woods.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Didn't have my phone with me to take a pic, but shoe a doe the other night with the G5 Tekan and still amazed at the size of both entry and exit holes with those heads. Too bad G5 doesn't make them anymore


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

nap killzone 32 yd shot ran about 250 yds my best buck to date.




















not to bad for a buck that weighed about 275 lbs


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

12 yard shot. 100 grain 2 blade blood runner. 5575 gold tips @ 30 in, Mathews monster. Ran 40 yards.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Mathews Monster @ 70#. Grime reaper 100 gr 1.75" cut razor tip. 17 yard shot. 20 yard recover. Right behind the heart and exited the neck. Blood spray on trees 6 ft high where it crashed. 

Possum: 12 yard shot 100 field points.


----------



## Jaybird76 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hoythunter92 (Nov 23, 2011)

G5 t3 ran about 50 yards and crashed. 
Hoyt carbon element 65# full metal jackets.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT with season starting back up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

All of these were shot with a 60# bow, 28 1/4" DL, and GrizzTrick 125's.

Shot distances varied as with the recovery distances.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

ahunter55 so nice to see another fellow Rocky Mountain shooter!! I myself use the Premier 125's mostly but have lots of the Ironhead 125's which my brother uses and the Titanium 125's. Luckily I stocked up over the years, it is a shame they are no longer made. Best broadhead and sharpest out of box ever made!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawgfan said:


> 1. 100gr Hellrazor
> 2. Hoyt AM32
> 3. 70#, 28" DL
> 4. 20 yds
> 5. 40 yds


love those heads they dont even know they was hit- and its over !


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Rage hypodermic 
Entrance







Exit


----------



## groove (May 12, 2011)

NAP Killzone Maxx


----------



## Thevabowhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

Nap killzone
Mission X5 
27 inches 60 lb
Ran 50 yards 
15 yard shot
entrance hole


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Muzzy 3 Blade 100 Grain , 9-15-2013 24 yard shot , went 43 yards and dropped ...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> Rage hypodermic
> Entrance
> View attachment 1765427
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to post other info

Bowtech Destroyer 350 LE
57# 28"
33yd shot
Ran 20yds
Rage hypodermics


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

[1065683603]This was a nice exit wound." doe". Rage 2' Bear "Lights Out" 42yrds..

View attachment 1513796
[/QUOTE]








Rage 2" Bear Carnage 39.9yrds


----------



## DeerSlayer2012 (Oct 26, 2010)

just bought me some hypodermics yesterday! pretty excited to try them out and see how they do! looks like they turned out really well for you!


mccoppinb said:


> Rage hypodermic
> Entrance
> View attachment 1765427
> 
> ...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT for this season! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Heck yeah, get this thread going again. Awesome thread


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Simmons Tree Sharks









I laid those pruners next to the hole just for comparison..the pruners are 8" long.


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

I have personally seen what those heads can do


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy crap that's a big hole!


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Muzzy MX3 entrance hole. Full pass through

Mid 1990s PSE Marauder 70 lbs
18 yard shot
60 yard track job


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 2027266

G5 T3 and no I do not shoot them anymore. Brand new out of the pack.


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

grim reaper 1 3/8" 20 yard shot. Went maybe another 20-30 yards. Bear motive 7 60/28


----------



## Jarsh30 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> grim reaper 1 3/8" 20 yard shot. Went maybe another 20-30 yards. Bear motive 7 60/28


Pass through?


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Tagged for 2014!


----------



## J73S (Aug 3, 2014)

Any Toxic pictures? I picked up three for this season and not sure if I'm gonna use them.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The first official kill with a rage digger !!!!!!!!!!!!!


TimmyZ7 said:


> All 100gr Broadheads
> 1. Rage Chisel Extreme 2.3" Entry 2. Rage Chisel Extreme 2.3" Exit 3. Rage Digger Entrance 4. Rage Digger Exit 5. Spifire Maxx 1.75" Broadhead Exit 6. Vortex 2.5" Pro Extreme Exit 7. Swhacker 2" Entry 8. Swhacker 2" Exit
> 
> View attachment 1496498
> ...


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

mhill said:


> Pass through?


Yes. Sorry forgot to mention that was the exit i think


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

exodus 100 grn full blade







rage original 2 blade


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

rage digger.57yrds shot, ran close to 20yrds.83lb xforce hf6 432gr arrow 331 fps


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

raycharles.32yrd shot ran 5yrds.83lb xforce hf6 432gr arrow at 331fps


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

So people are shooting whitetail guillotines now??


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Rage chisel extreme built by timmyz7 the year befor rage made them.32yrd shot ran about 17yrds .74lb 2008 xforce ss 376gr arrow


----------



## ctueme (Dec 23, 2013)

1.- rage 2 blade 2"
2.- hoyt charger 
3.- 27" 52lbs
4.- 22 yard
5.- 50 yard


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

GRIMREAPER WTS MATHEWS edition.43yrd shot ,ran maybe 30yrds.74lb 2008 xforce ss 376gr arrow


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Broadhead Type
2. Bow
3. Draw weight and draw length
4. How far the shot was
5. How far the tracking job was

NAP Shockwave 100 gr 1-1/4 dia.
62# Bear Encounter 28.5 dl
18 yards
not even 15


----------



## Mankussm (Nov 29, 2012)

ctueme said:


> 1.- rage 2 blade 2"
> 2.- hoyt charger
> 3.- 27" 52lbs
> 4.- 22 yard
> ...


Great shot.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

I️ThisThread


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Grim Reaper 100 gr. Bear Domain, 28.5", 63 lbs, 19 yard shot, 70 yard trail.
Entry:








Exit:








El corazon:


----------



## Halo1va (Nov 15, 2006)

NAP 100gr Spitfire


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Halo1va said:


> NAP 100gr Spitfire


WOW!!
Not much of a blood trail...lol


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

1. Trophy Ridge Rocket 75gr. 1" cutting diameter fixed 3 blade
2. 2007 Bowtech Tribute 
3. 62lbs. 28.5"DL
4. 21 yds.
5. 35 yds.

Entrance in front of left rear hip:


Exit Behind front right shoulder:


----------



## Darius (Jun 12, 2009)

Entrance and exit
G5 t3


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

It is deer season yet... COME ON OCTOBER 1ST!!!!


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump for sweet pics to come this season!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Rage digger


----------



## Darrens66 (Aug 10, 2014)

125 grain marden 2 blade vortex mechanical 23/4 in cut 30 yards 70lb darton


----------



## GGFerrier (Feb 13, 2012)

Rage 2 exit


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Rocket XL 60 lbs Elite 35. Deer dropped within 25 yards


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ulmer edge. 30yrd shot, she did run a ways tho, went 150 yards and crashed. Shooting an mr8 at 61 lbs, 28.5 dl.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Mohunter46 said:


> Ulmer edge. 30yrd shot, she did run a ways tho, went 150 yards and crashed. Shooting an mr8 at 61 lbs, 28.5 dl.


Ulmer edge guts em for ya?


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Ulmer edge guts em for ya?


I know 1.5" anarchy's do! Darton 3814 @67#'s deer crossing hunter's 100gr anarchy. Total arrow weight 388gr. Bear went 40yards.


Same equipment except Ulmer edge 100gr. Doe quartering hard at about 8 yards. Crashed inside 50yards.
entrance

Exit


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Blood trail was pretty easy to follow!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

NAP Spitfire 125gr


----------



## huntography (Aug 2, 2010)

Stricklands Archery 125 gr Helix.
























She tipped over within 25 yards and 6 seconds. 

I'm really happy with this broadhead. 


Rudy


----------



## acolli51 (Aug 11, 2014)

100 gr Nap Killzone Maxx, Bowtech Carbon Knight, 28.0" draw at 58#, 30 yards or a hair under. She ran about 40 yards. September 27 - first bow kill.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

huntography said:


> Stricklands Archery 125 gr Helix.
> View attachment 2058967
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Up top let's see more


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Tag


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

huntography said:


> Stricklands Archery 125 gr Helix.
> View attachment 2058967
> 
> 
> ...


The helix is a beast and usually opens a hole bigger than advertised .. Heck Tim has countless accounts of deer being shot and not knowing they've been hit ... Looks like a horror scene


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Rocket XL ran 20 yards and face planted just like the spike did.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome thread!


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Rage Hypodemic. Made it 40yds straight down hill. Hoyt carbon matrix pushing it.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

sweet how to add some next week


----------



## Peter1337 (Sep 30, 2013)

All hail slicktricks


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

huntography said:


> Stricklands Archery 125 gr Helix.
> View attachment 2058967
> 
> 
> ...


Those are baddddd heads. I love mine


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

sethro02 said:


> Those are baddddd heads. I love mine


Send me 125's lol


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

huntography said:


> Stricklands Archery 125 gr Helix.
> View attachment 2058967
> 
> 
> ...



You can't go past the helix head it's the best head out there in my opinion. Super silent in the air, accurate and straight up deadly!!


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

bambikiller said:


> Send me 125's lol


I'll give you all my 125's, I'm shooting 150's, watch for bone shrapnel


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Anarchy 1.5".. Deer ducked a bit and spined him.
 

Finishing shot with an Ulmer edge 1.5"


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

NAP Spitfire Maxx


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

G5 t3 








Slick trick mag


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Spitfire maxx did some work.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

hope to add some soon


----------



## chillrguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Me too got my 436 grain fmj with Magnus buzz cuts


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Grim reaper 1 3/8 razor tips. 








Entrance, hit offside shoulder, no exit.









Blood trail


----------



## emilyrenae (Nov 10, 2013)

first deer!


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Grim Reaper Whitetail special.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

NAP killzone trophy tip


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

*ramcat*

If you watch my video, you can see how far he went, the pics are exit on right side.ramcat 100 gr. fly with a field tip.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoUg9QFGV8o


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I shot this one at 37 yds with a Magnus SS Snuffer 125 gr. He ran 80 yds and piled up. One hour later this is how I found him. I cannot explain the damage. He was ducking and twisting to run away when the arrow zipped through him (stuck in the ground 6 inches). I have hesitated to show many people this because it's a little hard to believe even for myself.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^^^ i thought mine was hard to believe the last post on page 19.. thats down right amazing.. if i was religious id claim miracle. haha


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Entrance
Rage 2 blade 100 grain
High Country Iron Mace 70# 30"
DCA Hunter

If I can get one more this year I will have some more photos!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Best broadhead made Thunderhead 100


----------



## IDHUNTER (Dec 2, 2003)

This thread has made me realize something...it's almost as if you hit a deer in a right spot with any broadhead they will die and leave a good blood trail. Funny how that happens? Keep the pics coming!


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Here ya go. Stinger Buzzcut 4 blade.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

sethro02 said:


> Those are baddddd heads. I love mine


How easy are they to sharpen?


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought this was quite an impressive hole from a muzzy 100. The arrow went through the body and was sticking out of the stomach. The blood trail was massive the neck hole was massive.


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

What a great thread idea!


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

jwoadventures said:


> How easy are they to sharpen?


Very easy, but I like sharpening so I don't think it's bad. I use the walmart knock off kme sharpener like $20, also I love my g5 sharpening stone then I finish it off on a leather strop with honing oil


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Gravedigger entrance hole


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

Grim Reaper 1 3/8 cut on a heart shot.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Bigbuck5 said:


> View attachment 2115333
> View attachment 2115334
> 
> 
> Grim Reaper 1 3/8 cut on a heart shot.


What is wrong with that deer's hoof?
Injury?


----------



## Busted horns (Dec 29, 2013)

Exit hole of a slick trick 100 gr. buck only walked 10 yards after the shot and tipped over dead
First year I've used them, killed a couple deer with them, I like them. This is my only pic I have of damage, sorry it's not a very good pic.


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

KRONIIK said:


> What is wrong with that deer's hoof?
> Injury?


Your guess is as good as mine. He had a slight limp to him. My guess is he got hit by a car, or he took a hard fall.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## jusclaires (Feb 5, 2013)

sethro02 said:


> Very easy, but I like sharpening so I don't think it's bad. I use the walmart knock off kme sharpener like $20, also I love my g5 sharpening stone then I finish it off on a leather strop with honing oil


Not trying to side track the thread but would you be able to pm me the knock off Walmart KME sharpener. I was considering buying the KME but don't want to spend 40 for the jig and another 90 on stones. And my heads need a good sharpening


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Slick Trick Mags, Bear Agenda 6, Beman Speed arrows at 370 grains, well over 300 fps. 

I have shot 2 does with this setup, it literally just blows holes in deer. Blood looks like a garden hose spraying out and the arrow seems to not even slow down going through them.


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Two blade rage exit damage


----------

